# Almost too big to sit on my lap :)



## tiff3grl (May 23, 2012)

My babies are almost too big to sit on my lap


----------



## Mert (May 23, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## tyrs4u (May 23, 2012)

Very cute and they came out for the shot and everything lol


----------



## Merlin M (May 23, 2012)

Awe really cute!!!
you are very lucky to have such beautiful tortoises!!


----------



## wellington (May 23, 2012)

Almost too big. That is a great pic. How were your legs, little numb afterwards


----------



## tiff3grl (May 23, 2012)

Thank you, I have had them since they were hatchlings. They are growing up so fast.

Haha....yes my legs were numb


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2012)

They look really good. How old are they now?


----------



## tiff3grl (May 23, 2012)

They are around 4yrs and 8months. Take or give a month or two.


----------



## tortadise (May 23, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2012)

They're big for four years, Tiffany. They're going to be pretty big when they reach full size.


----------



## tiff3grl (May 23, 2012)

I have been hearing how unusually big they are lately. They graze all day and of course get their treats haha. Their parents were very large though. Maybe they are just from a large background.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 23, 2012)

*Great picture, looks like a load!*


----------



## Momof4 (May 23, 2012)

Wow, great photo! The more I look at these sullies the more I want one!


----------



## Cadance (May 23, 2012)

Great picture! So cute!


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2012)

tiff3grl said:


> I have been hearing how unusually big they are lately. They graze all day and of course get their treats haha. Their parents were very large though. Maybe they are just from a large background.



Hey, come on now... They're just "big boned".


----------



## tiff3grl (May 23, 2012)

Thanks again everyone.....and I like that Tom  I'll just refer to them as "big boned"


----------



## Weda737 (May 23, 2012)

Wow, kinda bittersweet though isn't it, mine is only about 600 grams now, was only 70 when I got him. Though I can't wait for him to grow up, I still miss the tiny little miniature he used to be.


----------



## clare n (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful picture! They are magnificent


----------



## JensenEmpire (May 24, 2012)

wow they look really good! can't wait until mine get that big


----------



## Katherine (May 24, 2012)

What a lovely picture! They are definitely bigger than my four year olds, but not by too much. They looks healthy and happy and anxious to get off of your lap, I really like this shot.


----------



## Zamric (May 24, 2012)

HEHEHEHe, it I tried that with WalkingRock, my legs would have to be straight out, not floded like yours and I would still loos circulation to my feet!


----------



## Baoh (May 24, 2012)

Your animals look great and they seem to have very nice growth potential.


----------



## Tortoise (May 24, 2012)

Wow those guys do grow fast!
They look healthy and smooth with their size though.
Nice photo


----------



## Kerryann (May 25, 2012)

That is an awesome picture!


----------



## tiff3grl (May 25, 2012)

Thank you again for all of the nice comments.....these two are so much fun!


----------



## DanaLachney (May 25, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!! I'm jealous


----------



## Blakem (May 25, 2012)

This is easily one of my favorite pictures on the forum, so far!


----------



## matt581 (May 26, 2012)

They look so cool! How much do they each weigh and the length? also do they ever fight? Nice looking great job.


----------



## tiff3grl (May 27, 2012)

Happy to say they get along great so far. Just weighed them this morning. Buddy is 32.5lbs and Skipper is 48lbs. Their weight seems to stay consistent even though they keep getting longer in length. I have also read that males tend to be larger but Skipper is my female.


----------



## matt581 (May 27, 2012)

tiff3grl said:


> Happy to say they get along great so far. Just weighed them this morning. Buddy is 32.5lbs and Skipper is 48lbs. Their weight seems to stay consistent even though they keep getting longer in length. I have also read that males tend to be larger but Skipper is my female.
> [/quo
> 
> Ok got ya did u get them at the same time? Also I take it there outside 24-7? How often do u have to feed them or do they just eat grass most of the time?


----------



## tiff3grl (May 27, 2012)

Yes I got them at the same time. They are brother and sister. They graze all day on the grass but I give them their treats as well 

Oh and yes, they live outside 24/7. When I leave the door open they sneak in though haha.


----------



## matt581 (May 28, 2012)

ahahah niceee there so cool and big the sulcata's in CA get so big!! (over MI)


----------



## TheMindBuddah (Aug 24, 2012)

Stunning!!! Mine seems so tiny at 4 months! lol! Well i guess i enjoy it while i can! lol! x


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice you are really lucky


----------



## tiff3grl (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree, I am very lucky. 5 years ago when I brought them home in a shoe box (they were so little) I never realized the joy they would bring to my life. They are both so different and have their own personalities. I'm so blessed that they still get along and "cuddle" as I call it. I often find them sleeping side by side with their heads touching


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 24, 2012)

Great picture!!


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 24, 2012)

They grow up so fast


----------



## tiff3grl (Aug 24, 2012)

They sure do haha.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 24, 2012)

Amazing picture!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

That's an awesome pic, great looking torts!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 24, 2012)

You have done such a great job with them!! They are stunning and they look healthy and happy.


----------



## conservation (Aug 24, 2012)

Very cute picture!


----------



## tonylhk (Aug 24, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## tiff3grl (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the kind replys.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 12, 2012)

They look great! I hope babies turn out that well!


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 14, 2012)

Great pic!!


----------



## tiff3grl (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you again 

Ps......this picture just won a photo contest through AZ Tortoise Compound. I received a nice care package and would highly recommend them


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 13, 2012)

...almost 

congrats on your pic winning!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on your winning!


----------

